# Whole fleet is back in port for the first time



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

All the tractors have never been at our home place/shop at once. Lined them all up running. The allis didn't want to start in the freezing temperatures but it did fire up eventually.

It got another blower put on after the picture. The MF had a repaired hydraulic cylinder installed yesterday. The little Kubota had a new blower fan put in at 1 am this morning, that was fun. The big Kubota has some work going on tomorrow.

After that a couple will be parked for the winter and one is going back to the other farm.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks good. Always wanted to get a pic of all the hay equipment together but it won't happen. Bet the blowers are must out east.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What is all of that white stuff?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> What is all of that white stuff?


You don't want to know. If you ever see any of it head south as fast as you can until you don't see any of it any more.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

People use truck plows too if their yard has room to push banks way back. Used to make a good bit of money blowing banks back in February for folks that misjudged.

Yeah the hay equipment is spread between two farms at the moment, often spread over three. Sure makes maintenance a pain.



carcajou said:


> Looks good. Always wanted to get a pic of all the hay equipment together but it won't happen. Bet the blowers are must out east.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> What is all of that white stuff?


That's just mother natures Air Conditioning coil frosting up.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah it does feel like someone left the freezer door open.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

DSLinc1017 said:


> That's just mother natures Air Conditioning coil frosting up.


My ac works stellar this time of year. So well I gotta bundle up. Come haying time heat will work well. Who needs a cab, right?


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

nice set of workhorses! we have 5 but the largest is only 103 HP.... small operation here.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

That's okay Lab, I only have 3, and the biggest 2 are 62 PTO HP.    But that's plenty for 15 acres!  :lol:


----------



## labdwakin (Jun 21, 2016)

all but one of mine are over 40 years old, LOL the oldest is a '56 model Ford 801


----------

